# Mubarak thugs



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An interesting read...Thug life: Pro-Mubarak bullies break their silence | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

I just hope this doesn't spawn a new type of television programme.


----------

